
FOSDEM 2016 Systemd and Where We Want to Take the Basic Linux Userspace in 2016 - protomyth
https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/systemd/
======
protomyth
page with a bit more explanation and video link:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-2...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-2016-FOSDEM)

